

Nobody's Worried About 'Too Big to Jail' Anymore - dsri
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-05-11/nobody-s-worried-about-too-big-to-jail-any-more

======
nsajko
> [...] the mega-banks are so reliant on regulatory goodwill that the
> regulators don't need to rely on specific statutory powers to punish them.
> Everything is a negotiation, in which the only thing the banks really have
> to offer is money.

